# Game 2: L.A. Lakers @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*(0-0)*

*Starters*
PG Smush Parker 
SG Kobe Bryant 
SF Lamar Odom 
PF Kwame Brown 
C Chris Mihm 

*Bench*
Aaron McKie 
Devean George 
Brian Cook 
Andrew Bynum 
Stanislav Medvedenko
Luke Walton

*Coach: Phil Jackson*

*@*








*(0-1)*

*Starters*
PG Andre Miller 
SG Voshon Lenard 
SF Carmelo Anthony
PF Kenyon Martin 
C Marcus Camby 

*Bench*
Greg Buckner 
Eduardo Najera
Earl Boykins
DerMarr Johnson
Francisco Elson

*Injured*
Nene

*Coach: George Karl*

The Nuggets are playing a back to back game coming off a loss to the Spurs. We also lost Nene to injury and are with out our head coach for tonights game against the Lakers. Please feel welcomed Lakers fans and Nuggets fans to make your game predictions here, and add any insight about the up coming game tonight.

I predict the Nuggets to rebound from the loss against the Spurs and win tonight in a good game.

*Nuggets 101*

*Lakers 96*


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Good luck Denver fans, but i'm prediciting a Laker win tonight!

<embed src="http://www.gisxprt.com/heysong.mp3" autostart="true" loop="true" width="0" height="0"></embed>


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> Good luck Denver fans, but i'm prediciting a Laker win tonight!
> 
> <EMBED src="" width=0 height=0 type="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" autostart="true" loop="true" heysong.mp3 www.gisxprt.com http:></EMBED>


Its in Denver, we should control the boards so I think the lakers are going to have a hard time stopping the fast break. I assume we will likely come out early and take a decent lead. Then we will either blow you out or hit an infamous denver scoring slump (which wont happen if Lenard gets streaky like he does). If that happens Kobe will have a chance to bring LA back into the game. Odom is going to be the odd man out of this game. He wont connect on a high percentage from outside, and we have fast bigs that can stay will him if he tries to go to the basket, and even block his shot a few times.

Regardless if denver hits a slump parker or sasha is going to have a lot of fun guarding boykins. When he gets on the floor I predict better ball movement actually, yes he is going to pass and hit some open mid ranger jumpers. Hopefully Johnson can get in the act too and contribute in this one.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nugs need to get the crowd involved tonight and that should not be difficult.

Early reports indicate that Linus Klieza will be activated to replace Nene, but Russell is also a canidate.

Denver needs to get out and run and try to slow Kobe down. 

I'm interested to see what Phil has done thus far and if Lamar and Kwame will be effective against Camby, Najera, and KMart.

I'll steer clear from any predictions, but the Nuggets being at home should propell them to .500 (1-1)!

Also, how many will Melo put up? He looks great!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Nuggets bounce back from last night's loss and win in front of the home fans, holding off a Laker charge in the final two minutes.

Nuggets 96
Lakers 91 

G-Force


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

News regarding Martin.



> Nuggets: Martin's problematic knee takes hit
> Nuggets: Martin's problematic knee takes hit
> 
> by Fanball Staff - Fanball.com
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=fanball-nuggetsmartinsproble&prov=fanball&type=lgns

Doesn't sound good at all. I'm just hoping K-Marts knee will work it's self out, and he will be fine in the long run. However Kenyon saying he isn't sure he can walk or not in the morning sounds bad, and makes me think this could be bad. Tonights game will be telling if he plays, but isnt' effective. Or if he plays and is in good form, would be a great sign. However he may not even play in tonights game. If anyone finds out Martins game status before the game starts post it here.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

sorry but kobe will score 50 on your team today and WIN WIN WIN

I CAN SEE IT!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All I can say is "ouch", man you guys have the worest luck on season openers....

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/37771/20051102/nene_done_for_2005_2006/



> Press Release - The Denver Nuggets announced today that an MRI performed on forward Nenê revealed a torn anterior cruciate ligament, a medial collateral ligament sprain and a lateral meniscus tear in his right knee. He will likely miss the remainder of the season.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> All I can say is "ouch", man you guys have the worest luck on season openers....
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/37771/20051102/nene_done_for_2005_2006/



Tough luck on the injury for the Nuggets ... But I still don't see the Lakers winning tonight, as much as I want to.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Can anyone believe we lost that game? I mean, wow. Unbelievable.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, I feel for you guys. My Sonics fell apart in the fourth quarter and managed to blow an 11 point fourth quarter lead to Sam Cassel and the Clippers.

G-Force


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Horrible execution and IMHO horrible coaching. Nuggets couldn't up the tempo in the second half like they needed to and they didn't adjust to the Lakers defense.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

A few comments: 

-Carmelo had a good game. He had a tough battle with George, one I thought he ended up winning. Unfortunately, he broke down on that last possession before overtime. He really panicked. But still, good game. 

-Marcus Camby is one of those players who just knows how to win. He showed it last year and showed it tonight. I'm not sure if his foot is still bothering him, but he isn't doing as much in the paint - it seems like he isn't contesting as many shots. Still, he's a force even though he's probably injured. 

-We really need a scorer on the team other than Carmelo. I suppose Earl could fill this role, but he's so inconsistent and takes shots in bunches. As ugly as this halfcourt offense is, it really helps when you have a player you can go to consistently that can score at any given time. Carmelo needs someone to help him out here. At times, Andre can fill this role, but he's just too inconsistent in his play. I wonder if DerMarr or Hodge can't help out here. DerMarr has already shown ability to create offense. Watching Hodge in college, I think he could do it too. Unfortunately, the way we're running the lineups, I'm not sure if either of these guys will get a chance. 

-What is Kenyon contributing out there? I've been really disappointed with his play and effort so far. 

-Voshon Lenard has surprised me in the first two games. He hasn't hogged the ball, like two years ago, and he's played within the flow of the offense. It's nice to have a guy who can knock down shots. 

-I know it's early in the season, but we'll have to figure out something with the offense. Either you run or you don't; Phoenix committed to the run last year, period. None of this in between bull****. If we wanna run, fine. Then quit walking the damn ball up the court and run the ball. If we wanna be uptempo, fine. Then take advantage of opportunities to run the ball and *figure something out in the halfcourt*. Our halfcourt set is among the ugliest in the league. So much standing around, poor decisions, etc. I mean, you don't have to be highly organized like Sacramento to have a decent halfcourt offense. At the very least, we need to start calling players earlier in the shot clock and work off that. But right now, we can't get anywhere with this offense.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Horrible execution and IMHO horrible coaching. Nuggets couldn't up the tempo in the second half like they needed to and they didn't adjust to the Lakers defense.



What didn't you like about the coaching?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What a shame for the Nuggets in losing this game @ home. They interviewed George Karl in during the game via phone. He said he could see many negative things regarding the teams defense and offense in this game. I couldn't agree more. Also Karl spoke about Nene, and said that he is still not dealing well with the loss of Nene. Karl said he was planning on playing Nene up to 30 minutes a game. And now the Nuggets will have to work out a new scheme.

As for the game, well I was super dissapointed as everyone else. I'm just so bummed right now. We have the talent the players to beat this Lakers team, but we could never pull away and seemed to me had way to many turn overs in the game. Also I thought there was quite a few bad calls in that game on Carmelo And Marcus, but I'm not going to make excuses for how we played.

I'll post more later, still just truly in dismay over our start to the season.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

dannyM said:


> sorry but kobe will score 50 on your team today and WIN WIN WIN
> 
> I CAN SEE IT!!


Why can't the Kobe-homers run back to ESPN forums where they belong ;\
BTW, watch Kobe average 30+ this season and not make the playoffs. Then watch the smile on his face as he looks through the box scores of one of the games saying:

Kobe: 50
Rest of the team: 25

Kobe's reaction: Giant Smile
Win-Loss Prediction for Lakers this season: 40-42
Playoffs? I think not.

Anyway, I do think the Nuggets did not play as well as they could've. We'll just wait for good ol' George Karl to come back into action and coach this team to the 2nd seed in the West like they were predicted to.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> What didn't you like about the coaching?


The rotations, the lack of adjustments and the play calling after time outs.

The Lakers in the second half committed to doubling the post whenever Melo or Kenyon were in the post. Nothing was done to take advantage of that.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> The rotations, the lack of adjustments and the play calling after time outs.
> 
> The Lakers in the second half committed to doubling the post whenever Melo or Kenyon were in the post. Nothing was done to take advantage of that.


Fair enough. The rotations have baffled me thus far. I don't know if their a product of Brooks or they're what we should expect when Karl comes back. I mean, why won't we play Earl Watson? Just really confusing.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> A few comments:
> 
> -Carmelo had a good game. He had a tough battle with George, one I thought he ended up winning. Unfortunately, he broke down on that last possession before overtime. He really panicked. But still, good game.


I disagree. He was good in spurts, although I thought his defensive effort was very good all game. I thought he did a so-so job of passing when he was doubled.



> -Marcus Camby is one of those players who just knows how to win. He showed it last year and showed it tonight. I'm not sure if his foot is still bothering him, but he isn't doing as much in the paint - it seems like he isn't contesting as many shots. Still, he's a force even though he's probably injured.


Camby played well. He and Kenyon owned the interior on defense.



> -We really need a scorer on the team other than Carmelo. I suppose Earl could fill this role, but he's so inconsistent and takes shots in bunches. As ugly as this halfcourt offense is, it really helps when you have a player you can go to consistently that can score at any given time. Carmelo needs someone to help him out here. At times, Andre can fill this role, but he's just too inconsistent in his play. I wonder if DerMarr or Hodge can't help out here. DerMarr has already shown ability to create offense. Watching Hodge in college, I think he could do it too. Unfortunately, the way we're running the lineups, I'm not sure if either of these guys will get a chance.


If the Nuggets keeping getting slowed down like this, then yes, they need another scorer. However, I more disapointed in the perimeter defense tonight. Could they at least use Watson to attempt to slow down Smush Parker?



> -What is Kenyon contributing out there? I've been really disappointed with his play and effort so far.


I saw great effort on the defensive end, an improved outside shot (although I could have done without 2 of his heat check shots) and some definite explosiveness that wasn't there last season. He had 3 strong moves in traffic that almost dropped. I believe that is because of the preseason games missed and those shots should start dropping for him soon.

One thing that you are overlooking is that Kenyon's ability to switch onto so many players defensively allows Camby to play to his strength and patrol the paint.



> -Voshon Lenard has surprised me in the first two games. He hasn't hogged the ball, like two years ago, and he's played within the flow of the offense. It's nice to have a guy who can knock down shots.


I thought Brooks kept him out of the game too much



> -I know it's early in the season, but we'll have to figure out something with the offense. Either you run or you don't; Phoenix committed to the run last year, period. None of this in between bull****. If we wanna run, fine. Then quit walking the damn ball up the court and run the ball. If we wanna be uptempo, fine. Then take advantage of opportunities to run the ball and *figure something out in the halfcourt*. Our halfcourt set is among the ugliest in the league. So much standing around, poor decisions, etc. I mean, you don't have to be highly organized like Sacramento to have a decent halfcourt offense. At the very least, we need to start calling players earlier in the shot clock and work off that. But right now, we can't get anywhere with this offense.


Brooks appears too tentative to make adjustments. Karl is very good at making half-time adjustments and it appeared to me that the Nuggets regressed in the second half.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well as well all know another loss tonight at the hands of the Lakers and a last second shot in over time by Kobe Bryant. *Lakers win 99 to 97*.

Here is a good recap I found on the game via Yahoo. They concentrate a lot on the Lakers/Jackson/Bryant though, but some good Nuggets information as well.

*Camby led Denver with 19 points and 14 rebounds*

*Quote by Carmelo * -


> ``I kind of wanted to blame it on myself,'' Anthony said of the loss.


*Game Pictures*
















































> LA Lakers 99, Denver 97, OT
> 
> Preview - Box Score - Recap
> 
> ...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Watson must be injured???????? Please god tell me why he's not in there shutting down these nobody point guards! Tony P. has a name, but not a lot of O and Smush? 

If the Nuggets want to win they better start controlling the glass and playing better defense. 

The offense is also very frustrating, but baffling at times when Miller can just toss lobs, Melo drives in and lays it in and Miller drives it in with ease too. Frustrating why they can't do it all game.

I question the organizations effort to aquire outside shooting. The opposition closes the lane down and Denver is toast. Nobody to kick the balls out to for 3's that would be wide open. Very frustrating.

We'll see what the gameplan is for the bench that's not being utilized at all and what Karl can do to motivate this underacheiving group.

Denver should have won last night big. What a shame, losses like this will haunt the Nugs come playoff time when we could have a higher seed than we may get.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

I could never figure out why they signed Earl Watson when they have an established starting PG in Andre Miller and an awesome back up in Earl Boykins. They spent alot of money at a position where they didn't really need more depth in. They needed a 2 guard more than anything and it seemed like they just ignored the need for one.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Watson must be injured???????? Please god tell me why he's not in there shutting down these nobody point guards! Tony P. has a name, but not a lot of O and Smush?
> 
> If the Nuggets want to win they better start controlling the glass and playing better defense.
> 
> ...



I'm with you in frustration over this team right now. By the way here is what Brooks said about Watson not playing.



> ETC.: Denver point guard Earl Watson has yet to get off the bench in his first two games in a Nuggets uniform. Watson signed a five-year, $29 million contract in September. "Everybody knows Earl Watson's a great player, but it's tough to play three point guards," Brooks said. "You'd love to have everybody play, but it's hard. It's hard to play three and keep the other two happy"


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Man! I can't believe that is the case!

Brooks should be fired! :banana: 

Naw, that is a pretty boneheaded move when you consider the games Tony and Smushie had. 

Crazy!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Man! I can't believe that is the case!
> 
> Brooks should be fired! :banana:
> 
> ...


Yeah seems fishy. There has to be more to it than not being able to find any minutes. Considering they had no problems playing all 3 PG's in the pre-season.


----------

